# Candy Questions in tech 4



## ship (Sep 25, 2003)

This is probably the last candy question. Somehow something like 6 people at best taking part out of somewhere around 256 members means this topic just is not of interest enough for me to keep posting them.

Too bad, my candy questions as written are up in the 600s and that's not even hitting up books for more. I'm sure everyone even the lowiest beginner to this field has their own things they have learned that they would like to see if other people know yet. Never said I or any one of the other usual posters were the only ones that could post a question. 

For now, I'll let everyone else if still intersted post their own polls and later if it gains more interest I'll add some more.

So many silent people out there.... disturbing.


----------



## mbenonis (Sep 26, 2003)

I'd really hate to see the candy questions go. Although I usually take a stab in the dark at them, I like to try my luck anyway and learn something in the process. Please consider continuing to post them for a while, or perhaps make a weekly 20-question quiz or something.

-Mike


----------



## wolf825 (Sep 26, 2003)

mbenonis1 said:


> I'd really hate to see the candy questions go. Although I usually take a stab in the dark at them, I like to try my luck anyway and learn something in the process. Please consider continuing to post them for a while, or perhaps make a weekly 20-question quiz or something.
> 
> -Mike




I agree...I would hate to see them go entirely.


-wolf 
(the hills are alive with the sound of mucus.." =)


----------

